# Javascript Layer



## cyberstorm (27. Okt 2006)

Hallo liebe Java-Forum User,
Ich bin heute durch zufall auf dieses Forum gestoßen und muss sagen das es mir sehr gefällt. Ich habe mich in den letzten Jahr mit PHP und Perl/CGI beschäftigt und wollte nun mit Java anfangen, da ich aber noch mitten in ein auftrag bin brauche ich dringent von euch hilfe bzw einen Codeschnipsel bevor ich die Zeit hab mich näher mit Java zu beschäftigen.

Zu meinen Problem:
Mein Kunde will nun in sein Download Script eine Art Layer haben der sich öffnet wenn man mit der mouse über den Download Link fährt in der eine Kurze beschreibung ist und ein kleines bild, diese art layer soll leicht durchsichtig in weiß sein hat jmd zufällig nen Codeschnipsel für mich, ich frage echt nur ungern direkt nach der lösung aber wie gesagt mir fehlt die zeit mich vor beendigung des Projektes mich in Java einzuarbeiten.


----------



## dieta (27. Okt 2006)

Wir sind hier ein *Java*-Forum.
Java ist *nicht* JavaScript!

http://www.java-ist-nicht-javascript.de/
FAQ: Java ist nicht JavaScript


----------



## conan2 (29. Okt 2006)

ich denk das müsste irgendwie mit einem <div> Layer zu lösen sein, da kann man mit javaScript die Visible-Eigenschaft und die Position festlegen, aber wie die zugehörigen Variablen genau heißen musst du hier nachlesen.


----------

